# Photos Required-Old Buckie Moray Boats



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi,

On the 1st September my Father in law, James Murray, will be Eighty, as part of his birthday celebrations my sister in law is compiling a memory book of his life in and around Buckie, part of which will center around his Father, William Murray, who was a Fishing boat skipper, from 1922 to 1972, sailing out of Buckie and Aberdeen. 
I have found photos of most of his boats but am stuck on a few and was wondering if any members of SN could help in supplying them.
The boats I am after are:-

Strathugie A61 Steam Trawler

Exhuberant Bck 148 steam drifter

Strathlyon A366 Steam Trawler 

Stratherrick A105 Steam Trawler

Fort Albert A932 Steam Trawler

Hope PD 96 Steam drifter

Loch Maree A312 Steam Trawler

Clachan BCK159 Seiner

Your help in this is much appreciated,

Peter.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

The Benzie collection in Aberdeen Central Library is showing the Clachan. They will provide copies for a small charge,
Have you tried Aberdeen Built Ships website for the others?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

These website may help. Cheers Derek

http://www.fraserburghheritage.com/default.asp?page=43
http://www.aberdeenships.com/browse.asp


----------

